# Have you done the Praxis BB conversion? Looking for reviews



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Currently dealing with creaking from my BB on my 2014 Roubaix, which sounds like it's very common with PF30 BBs. 

I'm faced with two options, do the conversion, or just replace the bearings in my current BB. 

I don't own any BB tools at the moment, but could get some on discount if need be. I could also just get the LBS involved. I would like to learn more about working on my bike too though. The conversion kit install does look pretty straight forward.

My main question is about Praxis owners experiences. I have heard that the creaking is generally associated with PF30 because it's a cheaper design, and the conversion kit fixes many of the problems present in it. You also cannot service it though, so when an issue does arise, it's time for a new BB.

With that in mind, would you recommend the kit?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Unless you own a S-works 2014 Roubaix your bottom bracket is not PF30. Actually Specialized never made an industry standard PF30...rather a narrow version which measured 61mm in width versus 68mm.

If you have an Expert or Comp Roubaix, you likely have industry std. BB30.

If you share what crankset you have and model Roubaix, I can make a recommendation.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for your help! I have a comp, so I am assuming then it is actually a BB30. 

Anyways, this is the exact bike that I have: https://specialized.com/us/en/bike-archive/2014/roubaix/roubaix-sl4-comp-compact/49676

Under bottom bracket, it just says "OS integrated, sealed bearings"


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

My Tarmac has a Praxis bottom bracket in it.

Yes, I would recommend it.

Install was easy but required two bottom bracket tools.

Very dependable unit.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

OK...my computer is blocking that website so I am not opening it.
If you post what crankset you have on the bike, I can make a suggestion for BB.

Yes, 2014 Roubaix Comp is BB30. You may or may not have a BB30 crankset on the bike and why I need to know the crankset make and model to suggest a compatible BB. Also, you may have a 'long spindle' BB30 crank. A short spindle BB30 crankset changes your options.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

It's specialized's website, I just forgot the www in the URL. This wont throw that error: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bike-archive/2014/roubaix/roubaix-sl4-comp-compact/49676

It's a FSA Gossamer Pro, BB30 crankset btw.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Praxis don't make a BB30 insert. Their BB's are designed to run Shimano/SRAM GXP/Campy cranks in BB30/PF30 shells.

You have the classic BB30 creak from the sound of it. Which has been discussed endlessly for many years. A google search will bring up a bunch of threads on the issue.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Choice of bottom bracket for your application is elective. Me personally because I have done a lot of BB30 BB's, I would knock the old bearings out, Loctite new BB30 bearings in, reinstall the crank with grease before the Loctite sets up to ensure axiality of bearing bore centers, let dry over night and off I go for another 6 mos. to a year. Low cost, little muss or fuss. 

But for those who don't do a lot of wrenching, a Praxis sleeve is a good solution.
You basically want to convert BB30 to BB30 only without mounting the bearings inside the BB shell. Reason I asked for the crank spec is because if you had a short or std. BB30 crank spindle length, Praxis wouldn't work. But...you have a long spindle BB30 crank. Your crank among other BB's is designed for BB386 or a 86mm wide BB shell. Specialized mounts your crank...its a low cost crank....with pretty wide 11mm spacers on each side of BB shell..

So, when you install the Praxis BB for your bike, do not reuse the spacers because now your bearings are mounted just outside the BB shell which btw, is nice and stable and Praxis uses angular contact bearings which are less sensitive to axial preload for optimum bearing life.

Here is a video how to install the correct Praxis sleeve in your BB30 bike:
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...394192DFE7E4C6E06D06394192DFE7E4C6E&FORM=VIRE

Hope that helps. Be sure to contact Praxis to order the 'right Praxis sleeve part number' aka BB30 to BB30. They make different sleeve part numbers.


*EDIT:*
OP, above is incorrect as mentioned earlier in the thread. Praxis and Wheels Mfg. do not make a B30 to B30 conversion sleeve. Reasoning is, those that have BB30 AND a BB30 crank do not perform a 'conversion' because it really isn't needed.
Of course you have many options if you change your crankset to Shimano, Sram, Praxis, Campagnolo etc. You But have a long spindle BB30 crank that uses 11mm wide spacers on each side to work with the narrower BB30 shell width of 68mm. FSA and other companies like Rotor make a long spindle version of BB30 to work with newer BB386 wider shell BB's including Trek's BB90. One crank...fits many press fit shell widths.

If you decide to swap cranks, many report great success with the Praxis sleeve with Shimano crank on a BB30 bike. Last Spesh bike I bought FWIW had a FSA crank I quickly swapped for Shimano. I am not a fan of FSA cranks but no doubt with BB30 bearing replacement if done properly with Loctite you could make it quiet. Just be sure to get angular contact bearings...ceramic not necessary FWIW. Good Luck


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

bikerjulio said:


> Praxis don't make a BB30 insert. Their BB's are designed to run Shimano/SRAM GXP/Campy cranks in BB30/PF30 shells.
> 
> You have the classic BB30 creak from the sound of it. Which has been discussed endlessly for many years. A google search will bring up a bunch of threads on the issue.


Edit: Because you are a knowledgable guy, and couldn't find BB30 to BB30 on Praxis website, I stand corrected. You are right. Praxis only makes a 'M30' Praxis specific crankset conversion to BB30 sleeve...not BB30 to BB30.

Thanks for the correction. And OP...the reason for Praxis not to support your set up is to promote sales of 'their' cranksets. They make the spindle proprietary...30mm one side, 28mm the other to sell 'their cranksets'.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

11spd said:


> Hi bikerjulio,
> Sorry to correct you but they do. Unless they discontinued it, see the video below.


The video showed something with external bearings. Therefore NOT BB30. BB30 is a specific standard.

BB30 and BB386evo are 2 different things as you know. That's their M30 BB which is proprietary for their own cranks by the looks of it.

I guess you are saying that OP has a BB386 type crank. I was misled by the Specialized spec.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

bikerjulio said:


> The video showed something with external bearings. Therefore NOT BB30.
> 
> BB30 and BB386evo are 2 different things as you know.


Honestly you were right but not for this reason. BB386 is BB30....simply with a 86mm wide shell versus 68mm. The OP even had the correct crankset to support BB30 to BB30....because his crank is 386EVO format which supports BB30 AND BB386.

Where I was mistaken and you are correct is...Praxis does not make an outboard bearing BB30 to BB30 sleeve. They make a MM30 to BB30 conversion sleeve which won't work for the OP because he has a FSA crank.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

11spd said:


> Honestly you were right but not for this reason. BB386 is BB30....simply with a 86mm wide shell versus 68mm. The OP even had the correct crankset to support BB30 to BB30....because his crank is 386EVO format which supports BB30 AND BB386.
> 
> Where I was mistaken and you are correct is...Praxis does not make an outboard bearing BB30 to BB30 sleeve. They make a MM30 to BB30 conversion sleeve which won't work for the OP because he has a FSA crank.


I guess it's our nomenclature. I prefer to refer to something as "BB30" when it conforms to the original BB30 standard. And differentiate the long spindle cranks as "BB386"


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

bikerjulio said:


> I guess it's our nomenclature. I prefer to refer to something as "BB30" when it conforms to the original BB30 standard. And differentiate the long spindle cranks as "BB386"


Fair enough...cheers.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I am extremely grateful for all the knowledgable responses here. You guys rock! This thread has taught me many new aspects of the complexities of bottom brackets.

I think I am gonna leave this one up to the LBS for now, and save some cash for a conversion this winter.

I will likely end up going with a Praxis BB and a new 6800 crankset with 24mm spindles.

It's a little cost-prohibitive to buy all the tools to do this conversion, but I'm sure it'll pay dividends in the future when I don't have to deal with BB30 any more, I will just have to pony up $60 for a new Praxis BB. Their install video looks easy enough for me to handle, I just need a press and a torque wrench.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

lostPixels said:


> I am extremely grateful for all the knowledgable responses here. You guys rock! This thread has taught me many new aspects of the complexities of bottom brackets.
> 
> I think I am gonna leave this one up to the LBS for now, and save some cash for a conversion this winter.
> 
> ...


Will give you a further tip. Many bike shops do not use Loctite 609 or equivalent when replacing BB30 bearings. A couple of prevailing reasons, they don't. One...its more hassle....10 minutes versus more like 20 minutes + Loctite drying time. Two, and this is the cynical view, because greased BB30 bearings, keeps the customer coming back to the shop for greater profit. Some shops will say grease works just fine. They aren't honest with the customer. It may work for fine for a 100 watt girl with tight bearing to bore tolerances, but not for a 200 lb CAT 2 who doesn't have the tightest BB30 bores. 
More of a lottery if the shop uses grease versus Loctite. Maybe fine, may not.

Tolerances which are rather a lottery....BB30 bores vary more than bearing OD tolerances typically. In my experience over many miles, odds are about 50/50 a greased BB30 will creak over the long haul of bearing life based upon a large cross-section of rider weights and strength. Worse case is heavy strong rider, grease and bores that aren't real tight to the bearing OD. What happens is the grease literally pumps out over time between micro fissures between bore and bearing as the bearings squirm under high load...say with a strong amateur cyclist who rides out of the saddle a lot. Once the grease is pushed out of the captured volume between bore and bearing O.D....creak, creak, creak.

To eliminate this uncertainty, Loctite is cheap insurance. I know because I have fixed those assembled with grease coming out of bike shops where owners went in for fresh bearings only to inherent a creak within a couple of hundred miles.
So goes the BB30 lottery without Loctite.

A last note is I suggest angular contact bearings for best wear resistance...request them. Also, if you ride a lot in the rain, you will want to service the bearings or replace them more frequently. Different schools on who services their BB without bearing replacement, i.e. cleans and regreases BB30 bearings without replacement. I would say most when they go to the trouble of pulling out the crankset, they simply replace with fresh bearings though one will typically get more life out of BB30 with clean and regrease. Good quality ABEC-5 angular contact bearings are about 1/2 the cost of a Praxis sleeve and why man bike mechanics will prefer BB30 with BB30 crank for $$ for miles for themselves at least. BB30 can be made quiet with little trouble.


----------

